# Gosling - possible dislocation?



## Lil-patch-of-heaven (May 11, 2010)

What a day it's been. Last night a snake got one of my favorite chickens and today a gosling scooted under my foot and got stepped on. The geese are always some of my favorite animals and these are all intended as breeders so I'm more bothered than if it happens to a "dinner" animal. 

Initially he looked flattened. I felt him and didn't step all the way down, plus the grass was soft and my shoe very cushiony. He dribbled a little mucous from his beak and seemed dazed but within moments he was upright (lying down) and although kept an open beak did not seem distressed by then. He can drink water and nibble grass. He at first didn't try to stand but then would lurch a step at a time when the others walk away. He got up to a couple steps and except for watching him I've left it alone hoping it will right itself. He's an 8-day old Emden. He can stretch his legs out below himself when held under the body, pull them up. Webbing stretches out normally though the leg he is limping on tends to curl webbing a bit when he tucks it in. I noticed when he's resting on his belly the injured leg looks like it's held too high in the back. Once he even had it higher than the wing stub. 

Any advice, suggestions, websites?  I'm going to give it a couple more hours I think but it looks like he's not getting better after the first hour or so. I don't know if it's dislocated or shat but failing any other info I guess I'll see if I can manipulate it somehow later tonight if there's no more improvement -- though I have no idea how to do that. 

At least he's still very young so I'm optimistic.  

Eta: not a dislocation I think. He seems to have normal range of motion when lifted up and when he tries to walk he can move the leg. It's like he just can't bear any weight on it. The foot webbing stays curled up perhaps a bit more than normal. Foot color is normal and it is warm. Perhaps it is a break in the foot or joint above. I am debating taping it though I'd have to decide whether to tape it flexed or straight. 

Any advice or info much appreciated!


----------



## Lil-patch-of-heaven (May 24, 2010)

Well just an update in case anyone else has the same problem. 

I'm still not sure of his exact injuries. I think the bone MIGHT have been broken. He could not bear weight but learned to limp. I considered taping or splinting it but I didn't want to do more harm since I'd have to decide whether to have him straight or flexed -- either would give him problems in either walking or lying down. 

He was eating, drinking, and limping a step or two. I just made sure he could reach water and food at the same time so he wouldn't choke and I carried him when moving them. He improved gradually. He's fine now as far as walking. He's a bit smaller than everyone else and the most whiny but I think he's going to end up fine. I doubt breeding will even be a problem but I do have a "spare" Emden gander -- just wanted to be as prepared as possible in case of accidents -- sigh -- since my long- term goal with them is breeding. 

So if anyone else steps on a young gosling-- I hope it turns out as well. Better yet I hope no one else's goslings scoot under their feet!


----------



## ksalvagno (May 24, 2010)

Glad things worked out for  you. I don't know anything about geese. Good luck with them.


----------



## mully (May 24, 2010)

You could splint it so that it mends straight. Wrap the leg with cotton cloth strips put 2 smooth wood splints on opposite sides bind it with gauze and cover with clear bandage tape. A few weeks she should be good but may have a slight gimp.  Good luck! sorry that happened but birds do get under foot. I have African geese ..they are a hoot


----------



## Lil-patch-of-heaven (May 24, 2010)

Thanks Karen

I think geese are kinda in the category with llamas -- not too many people have them. In fact I think there are possibly more people near me with a llama or two than geese. It was the main animal the guy at the feed store had no suggestions for who to call. Be just said geese are hard to vet around here. 

It's too bad really. I'm glad I discovered them. They are 
MUCH hardier than chicks in terms of temperature, disease resistance, and (apparently!) accidents. Feed conversion almost isn't a factor -- they prefer to graze from an early age and don't take much starter. They are excellent lawnmowers and fertilizers (if messy) as well as watchdogs. Friendly to their raisers. Good parents even to adopt other's babies. And (I hear) good eating. Mine are for breeding -- maybe I'll raise a meat flock in a year or two from these. Babies or adults around here bring a good price. I hear they keep away snakes too -- I'm hoping so. That has been my main issue so far. 

Thanks for the thought though. I kinda figured no one here had an answer so I just did the best I could figure and it worked well, thankfully.


----------



## Lil-patch-of-heaven (May 24, 2010)

Ah Mully, thank you. I was typing while you replied. He's fine now. Not sure if it was broken or not but he gets along fine. Has to catch up a tiny bit on growth now but I'm sure he will. I had Africans before and really enjoyed them. I have Emden, Toulouse, and Pilgrims now. I may get some more Africans too. I really enjoyed them. Thanks again!


----------

